# Tivo Sale at Best Buy



## sgip2000 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Best Buy has Tivo's on sale this week for 20% off.

Accessories are also on sale.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

So from $299.99 down to $240. Not much of a savings considering people have found them as low as $149.99.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

yes but you get Best Buy's great return policy and support....Wait a minute!

Yeah - buy from amazon, worth the extra $10 

8-}


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

No sales tax and free shipping from Amazon, so you would save more than the extra $10. But again I still think it's to much.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Resist said:


> No sales tax and free shipping from Amazon, so you would save more than the extra $10. But again I still think it's to much.


You still owe sales (use) tax. Whether or not you choose to pay it is another story.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Resist said:


> So from $299.99 down to $240. Not much of a savings considering people have found them as low as $149.99.


Actually someone posted buying one for under $50 from Sears in Puerto Rico. Surely the Sears selloff can't last forever, although it seems like it is.

I couldn't find a Sears deal way back in May at the three stores in my area. At least some of the Sears units are very old manufactures FWIW.


----------



## sgip2000 (Jun 19, 2009)

True, wasn't the best price, but wasn't the worst either.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

socrplyr said:


> You still owe sales (use) tax. Whether or not you choose to pay it is another story.


Not in most states.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

slowbiscuit said:


> Not in most states.


Most states have a sales tax and most consider that tax to be due whether the vendor charges it or not. Unfortunately, the days of tax-free internet purchases are probably limited.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

If you have a Discover card and access Best Buy through their site, you can get an additional 5&#37; back.

Edit: never mind....just noticed the sale is no longer valid.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

nrc said:


> Most states have a sales tax and most consider that tax to be due whether the vendor charges it or not. Unfortunately, the days of tax-free internet purchases are probably limited.


Anyone that does their own taxes have noticed the last few years a Use Tax question on the form (or using tax software) in most states that have sales tax. I'm honest as I can about my internet tax-free purchases, and Amazon is really helpful since you can look at your purchases by the year.

With the lost revenue among most states, I don't feel bad about paying that money at tax time.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

socrplyr said:


> You still owe sales (use) tax. Whether or not you choose to pay it is another story.


Actually no you don't. If they don't collect it then you don't owe it. The Feds have been working on passing laws so all online sales collect state and Federal taxes. When that happens Internet stores will take a big hit, and this would be a shame.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

bpurcell said:


> I'm honest as I can about my internet tax-free purchases, and Amazon is really helpful since you can look at your purchases by the year.
> 
> With the lost revenue among most states, I don't feel bad about paying that money at tax time.


Good for you about being honest. I guess it doesn't bother you then that States have fleeced consumers for decades with silly fees. I believe in paying taxes but not when I am taxed to death. Just looking at my cable bill is one example of that. A State lost revenue is a result of their wasteful spending, not because consumers don't pay enough. So you think it is okay for a State (like California) to raise the sales tax 1% just because they don't know how to balance their budget? And almost double the DMV fee? It is bad enough that for every dollar I earn, I only get to keep $.69. Then when I use that $.69 to make a purchase I pay the State again with another 8.75% in State tax. When I earn money, I pay taxes and when I spend money I pay taxes. And the store that received my money has to pay tax on it again.

So do I feel bad about not having to pay taxes for online purchases.....not one bit. But when the Internet charges taxes across the board, then I will shop locally again.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Resist said:


> Actually no you don't. If they don't collect it then you don't owe it.


Not true. Virtually every state that has a sales tax also has a Use Tax, meaning the tax is owed for all purchases made out of state. In fact, 22 states now have a special form that must be filed along with the state income tax return, listing all such purchases and the tax owed for them.

I have seen estimates that about 5% of people actually pay this tax (or some portion of it) to the state.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

I just ordered a new HD one from Tivo.com using the upgrade program I only spent $225.44 on it and that includes the monthly service and tax!


----------



## Martyp (Jan 6, 2004)

I been thinking about getting a tivo hd to use on my over the air recording so I can do 6 channels at a time in the bedroom


----------



## LostCluster (Feb 11, 2002)

Interstate taxation is a tough issue under the Constitution, because only the Federal Government can enact a tax on interstate commerce.

Use tax is Constitutional, but impossible to prove who owes what because states can't grab records from merchants that do not have any assets in other states, and the Town Fair Tire case recently said that Massachusetts can't grab records stored at the Nashua, NH location for tires installed on vehicles with Massachusetts plates. So, basically, the only way they can legally prove you owe use tax is if you confess. They can require you state your out of state purchases on your state income tax forms, but again, if you lie there you've committed perjury, but they can't prove it because they can't access your out of state purchase history.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

Resist said:


> So you think it is okay for a State (like California) to raise the sales tax 1% just because they don't know how to balance their budget?


No, but rather then breaking the law I either work (with others) to get it changed or leave. Since CA is a lost cause I left (they refuse to deal with the fallout of social issues caused by illegal aliens and never will until they totally collapse under the economic weight of providing services for them). Best decision I ever made. Yes, all states have issues, but there are definitely some with their heads further up their butts then others - I just choose to not live in the worst of them.

Reminds me of the early arguments for pirating music - justifying it because of the greedy "labels" and that the artists didn't get the money anyway. It was and still is theft. Just because you don't like the rules doesn't mean you have the right to ignore them. You do have the right to try to change the rules to something better - which not only will help you, but everyone else too!

Anarchy is never the answer. Society can't function if everyone picks and chooses which rules they choose to follow. I wholeheartedly agree that there are far too many stupid rules (starting with the IRS) but the ultimate solution is to fix the root problems, not ignore them and allow them to compound


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

DocNo said:


> ...Anarchy is never the answer....


Sometimes civil disobedience is. The maximum speed limit would still be 55mph if no one had ever exceeded it. And there is a difference between anarchy and civil disobedience, maybe not a whole lot - and it may also depend on where you stand on an issue - as to how you view an action of protest.

You could make an argument that Napster helped grow the Legal downloading of music, because it forced the labels to offer a (better?) legal choice or continue to lose out. OK, maybe not a strong argument, but competition in the market place (even if that competition is essentially illegal) will often spur innovation and give the consumer more 'legal' choices.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

daveak said:


> SYou could make an argument that Napster helped grow the Legal downloading of music, because it forced the labels to offer a (better?) legal choice or continue to lose out. OK, maybe not a strong argument, but competition in the market place (even if that competition is essentially illegal) will often spur innovation and give the consumer more 'legal' choices.


Fair enough - but it is a fine line.

And one thing humans have is a marvelous ability to rationalize. It's still better to try and work within the system then just ignore it. Most of the issues with content and DRM could be cleared up if we had a real dialog about copyright, rather then agenda driven legislation pushed by industry lobbyists. The real problem is more people are ignoring the process and the laws rather then getting engaged to effect real change because it's easier to do nothing. And like the frog in the skillet, more and more rights are slowly being whittled away and all of the sudden we see things like multi-million dollar judgements against people who download a few songs or a movie 

Copyrights were never meant to be perpetual, but that's where it's heading unless real people start to stand up for our rights. Right now the industries have full reign because the populace is complacent


----------



## Tom White (Feb 3, 2008)

Resist said:


> Actually no you don't. If they don't collect it then you don't owe it.


Not true in Indiana.

Ha! I just noticed your screen name. Now it makes sense why you are arguing this point.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

daveak said:


> The maximum speed limit would still be 55mph if no one had ever exceeded it.


[citation needed]
The 55 MPH speed limit happened because if states didn't follow it, they would lose out on highway funds. This page talks about the 55 mph limit specifically, but this link is directly to the 65mph change.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/55_mph#1987_and_1988_.E2.80.94_65.C2.A0mph_limit


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Tax income, Tax Spending, Tax Use, Tax Winnings, Tax Goods, Tax Services, Tax Capital Gains, Tax Property...


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Tax and have fire, police, trash, schools, social services, community programs, environmental protection, social security, national defense, foreign aid, health care, veterans' benefits and services, etc. A good deal!

But wait, posting about taxes is way off topic... 20&#37; is helpful. I appreciate the OP's notice even if Best Buy isn't in our area! (Just I appreciated the other threads about Sears' deals even though we don't have a Sears Outlet in our area and the Tivo prices at our local Sears are not discounted.)


----------



## SCOHO83 (Jun 3, 2008)

Y'all are digressing... start a new forum on Tivo and Taxes


----------

